Ask HN: Which subreddits do you follow? - jmstfv
======
bcherny
See:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13846545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13846545)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13048604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13048604)

------
patrickbolle
/r/webdev /r/learnspanish /r/meditation /r/leafs (GO LEAFS!!) /r/linux

That's about it. I did a massive purge of subreddits a few weeks ago, now I
spend 1000x less time on reddit (more time on HN though....)

------
mindcrime
/r/artificial

/r/semanticweb

/r/programming

/r/machinelearning

/r/guns

/r/libertarian

/r/rstats

/r/java

/r/opensource

/r/metal

/r/doctorwho

/r/electronics/

/r/ece

/r/amateurradio

/r/nicechips

/r/rfelectronics

/r/prolog

and a ton more, but those come to mind.

